# Blu-ray Player settings?



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there an easy way to get things to default to the best quality audio?  Several discs just start playing when inserted -which is great, except when they default to Dolby Digital instead of lossless audio. 

It's a pain and it's distracting to hit Display on my receiver to see which mode I'm in, then pull up Settings, then switch, then wait for the HDMI handshake to re-establish, then clear all the stuff off the screen -all while the movie is playing...

Today it was Matrix II, but it's definitely not the only disc. Any way to auto-default the player? 

(Panasonic DMP-BDT220 -feeding an Onkyo TX-NR929, then to Epson 5030UB projector)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I assume it depends to a large degree on the player.

In my case - autoplay is definitely off and I use the main menu audio settings before embarking on a movie.

SACD is enabled on my player for audio CDs and DTS as a priority for video.

2 channel PCM quality can be better than multichannel DTS 

DTS multichannel quality may be less due to bandwidth constraints 

DVDs can have a higher quality sound as stereo PCM but downgrade the quality to give you surround sound.

but then its only in stereo.

My advice is to read the cover of the DVD you want to play. They list the possible formats. 

Then choose the format you would like from the DVD menu. (autoplay off) 

My amp is in stream direct.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure your player is set to "bitstream" in the audio output and no compression or downmix.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Must just be a BD player setting on the Panasonic then. There isn't an "autoplay" feature (at least that I can find) -there was one on my old DVD player tho. 

When the disc is inserted, it doesn't go to a title screen, it just starts playing. Then I have to hit "Pop Up Menu" and then Language, then Audio, and change from Dolby Digital to TrueHD, then wait for HDMI handshake/amp switching, then collapse the menus and watch the movie -and that's only if I remember to check. I could go halfway through or even the whole movie without specifically noticing it was on the wrong setting (especially if it's the first time watching a particular disc!)

It isn't a "bitstream vs PCM" issue in this case, as that won't matter if the player is sending the wrong audio stream to start with....

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the same player as you and it always defaults to the uncompressed format. 
Something in your audio menu is not set right. Are you sure that you have the audio down mix off?


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep. It's set at Bitstream not PCM.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But there is another setting besides bitstream. It's under the HDMI output if I remeber.


----------



## henjupole (Apr 11, 2015)

there is another setting besides bitstream. It's under the HDMI output if I remeber.


----------

